# Open Auditions for my audio drama



## JJ_Husk (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I think this goes here, if not. I am so screwed. Anyways, I am JJ Husk and I am here to say I am having Open Auditions for my audio drama base on Return to Castle Night Wolf. This is not a paying gig. You must try out for a part of any of the characters I need to be voiced. This is all voluntary, you can decide to drop out, as long as you give me notice so I can replace you. Why am I doing this, because Originally Castle Night Wolf was a animated project that never out off the ground, I am turning my project into a audio book and the Sequel, which is still being written, I want to bring life to it and make into an Audio Drama, who knows maybe I can get some interest in it. This audio drama project is just the first of its kind to come from me. I will be doing all the editing, writing, production, sound effects, and audio control. Thanks goodness I learned that in High School. I will except any help on this project. For now I will take any one that wants to Audition for a character or wants to help me make this. Everybody who becomes one of my voice actors have to direct themselves when they are given lines they need to read, all lines with scenes will be e-mailed, so please give me you e-mail if you are auditioning or just want to help, thank you and I hope to get some people for this. I want to note I will be posting up the characters that I need for now, in my next post. So please wait for that, Tomorrow will be the true Open Audition for this.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

You probably won't find anyone to help you here.  Just letting you know.  Good luck, though.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 17, 2009)

got a script?


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 18, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You probably won't find anyone to help you here.  Just letting you know.  Good luck, though.


I need the luck.



Aurali said:


> got a script?


Yes I have a script and this post is going to hold the characters that I need for the first half of my audio drama.

Characters that are needed and Test Lines. When you Audition for any of the Listed characters, please record the three test lines.

Name: King Shobeck filled by Ricardo(THE ORIGINAL KING SHOBECK)

Name: Angel Shobeck filled by Katie Dehnart

Names: Queen Kathlyn â€œLaceyâ€ Shobeck filled by Katie Dehnart

Name: Alex Dilamore filled by Freddy_Line

Name: Max filled by Scott

Name:  Demon Trigger filled by Katie Dehnart

Name:  General Caldwell Redwind
Age: In his mid-50s or so.
Height: 5â€™10â€
Fur color: Faded Gray and white
Fur length: Short
Species: Gray Tabby
Personality: Strict, wise, military discipline, merciful, understanding, great leadership skills, and authoritative.
Likes and Dislikes are not important because he dies towards the beginning.
Voice type: Elderly, strong, and deep.
Test Lines-

1: EOUGH! This is no way to run an army of any kind.

2: Sergeant First Class,  do not repeat this act again. I canâ€™t be around forever to keep you out of trouble. 

3:  I have decided to move all civilians to Mt. Carson, because I know that war will come upon us soon.

Name: Smoke filled by William Brewster

Name: Alicia Gill filled by Sherilynn "Cheri" Macale

Name: Mask Hero
Age: About 29 years old
Height: 5â€™11â€
Skin color: Slightly pale
Species:  Human
Personality, Likes and Dislikes are developed in the storyline.
Voice type:  Slightly deep, slightly loud, slightly crazy, and strong.
Test Lines-

1: I wasnâ€™t sent here by anyone. I just ended up here by chance.

2: You lied to me! You lead me to believe false information, you bastard!

3: I am the hero of this army and I will not let them down.

Name: General Fredwick
Age: About 35
Height: 5â€™10â€
Fur color: Orange and White
Fur length: Slightly long
Species: Orange Tabby
Personality: Military disciplined, loyal, merciful, kind,  authoritative, good leadership skills, strict and dependable.
Likes: Fruit drinks, honesty, loyalty, feeding the enemy false information, being a slight double agent, Spring flowers, and whiskey.
Dislikes: Fruity alcoholic drinks, traitors, being fed false information, King Shobeck, Smoke, and weeds.
Voice type: Deep and authoritative.
Test Lines-

1: You are only a lieutenant; you have no true power.

2: Is that treason I hear from you?

3: I have something to tell you, Lieutenant Coronal. And I think you should listen.

Name:  Lieutenant Coronal Jenny Redwind
Age: About 30 years old
Height:  5â€™9â€
Fur color: Gray and white
Fur length: Short
Species:  Gray Tabby
Personality, Likes, and Dislikes are developed in the story line.
Voice type: Slightly high, but stern.
Test Lines-

1: I didnâ€™t send you on a search and rescue mission, Sergeant.

2: I have no pity on you, if it was up to me. I would kill you where you stand.

3: Sir, I gathered the troops and they are ready to head out.

Name: Lady Sarina Lunoise
Age: Mid-20s
Fur color: Black
Fur length: short
Species: Cat
Gender: Female
Personality: Kind, gentle, business smart, loving to her two adopted children, and graceful.
Likes: Owning and operating her business Hidden Ecstasy, her two adopted children, light beers, and Victorian like dresses.
Dislikes: King Shobeck and how he rules over everyone. The short temper on her adopted daughter.
Voice type: Southern accent, gentle, and kind.
Test Lines-

1. I do declare that you are trying to get on my good side, miss.

2. Amber, for the last time. Stop being so harsh to your brother.

3. Every flower has it's thorns, and this southern bell isn't any different.

Name: Amber Lunoise
Age: Between 17 and 19
Fur color: Black and brown
Fur length: Really short
Species: Doberman Pincher
Gender: Female
Personality: Short temper, not easy to get along with, slightly rude, and stubborn.
Likes: Causing Willson trouble, arguing with her adopted brother, heavy liquor, and attention to the VIP of Hidden Ecstasy.
Dislike: Willson
Voice type: Strong and slightly deep
Test Lines-

1. Mom, you can't play both sides at once. You will eventually get caught.

2. Test me, let's see how far you get before I knock you out.

3. I am so going to kill my brother.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 20, 2009)

bumping this thread, just in case if anyone missed it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry. animating my own thing.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 20, 2009)

you dont have any dopes
i have a really dumb voice and thats all i can contribute

also i can make that noise that taun tauns make
its pretty sweet im not gonna lie


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

I will be the max dude, i have a deep voice.  that is, if you can't find someone better. ^^


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

I may try this out.

I'll read a couple lines, from various characters that I think I can fill and you can place me where ever.

Is there an email address you want the files sent to or what?


----------



## Nakhi (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm, I want to be the King if possible. I just need details on what to do. Besides, he is basically me in a nutshell. lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> you dont have any dopes
> i have a really dumb voice and thats all i can contribute
> 
> also i can make that noise that taun tauns make
> its pretty sweet im not gonna lie



this guy should be the king.

he makes an excellent tauntaun voice.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry. animating my own thing.


This is not going to be animated though.



jellyhurwit said:


> you dont have any dopes
> i have a really dumb voice and thats all i can contribute.
> also i can make that noise that taun tauns make
> its pretty sweet im not gonna lie


Well please try out and let me decide if you are good enough.



REDnico said:


> I will be the max dude, i have a deep voice.  that is, if you can't find someone better. ^^


Well please try out for him.



Winds said:


> I may try this out.
> I'll read a couple lines, from various characters that I think I can fill and you can place me where ever.
> Is there an email address you want the files sent to or what?


Yea I should put that down, please e-mail me your try out to ltcoljjhusk@aol.com



Nakhi said:


> Hmm, I want to be the King if possible. I just need details on what to do. Besides, he is basically me in a nutshell. lol


Well, please try out for Shobeck, e-mail me.

E-mail that all try-outs should go to is ltcoljjhusk@aol.com , I should have put this up earlier, but I was tire and forgot. So please e-mail your vocal try out to the e-mail provided in this post.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> this guy should be the king.
> 
> he makes an excellent tauntaun voice.



I have to hear him and compare him against anyone else that will be trying out for this.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldn't mind doing it, but my voice is still screwed up due to a sinus infection.

Eww...mucus.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 22, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I wouldn't mind doing it, but my voice is still screwed up due to a sinus infection.
> 
> Eww...mucus.



well you know you can try out once you clear up.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 22, 2009)

JJ_Husk said:


> well you know you can try out once you clear up.



I'll give it some thought afterwards.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'll give it some thought afterwards.



Ok.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to say, if anyone that is interested in being in this want to see a peek of the script of have for this project, privet message me here on this board.


----------



## Barak (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to help you but three major problem

1) I'm not a native english speaker,so i have a little problem with prononciation

2) My microphone is really quiet

3) I'm 15 soooo....I have a 15 year old voice >.<

But i wish you luck !


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

I wish I could, but I haven't a microphone.


----------



## Nakhi (Dec 30, 2009)

JJ_Husk said:


> Well, please try out for Shobeck, e-mail me.
> 
> E-mail that all try-outs should go to is ltcoljjhusk@aol.com , I should have put this up earlier, but I was tire and forgot. So please e-mail your vocal try out to the e-mail provided in this post.



Sorry, I have been busy lately. I would like to know the situation in which those lines are said though. It helps me to understand the tone which would be preferred.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 30, 2009)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> I wish I could, but I haven't a microphone.



No even a $1 one?


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 30, 2009)

Barak said:


> I would like to help you but three major problem
> 
> 1) I'm not a native english speaker,so i have a little problem with prononciation
> 
> ...



Thanks, I need the luck.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 30, 2009)

Nakhi said:


> Sorry, I have been busy lately. I would like to know the situation in which those lines are said though. It helps me to understand the tone which would be preferred.



For King Shobeck's lines, all three should sound like he is pissed off and wants to kill someone.


----------



## Nakhi (Dec 30, 2009)

JJ_Husk said:


> For King Shobeck's lines, all three should sound like he is pissed off and wants to kill someone.



Alright. Give me a day or two and I will have it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 30, 2009)

I am a Baritone and i have mild voice acting experience PM me if interested.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 31, 2009)

Nakhi said:


> Alright. Give me a day or two and I will have it.



Ok, and if you want a sneak peek at the script, let me know.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Dec 31, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am a Baritone and i have mild voice acting experience PM me if interested.



Ok.


----------



## Freddy_Line (Dec 31, 2009)

I could take one of the smaller roles if that might help. Just let me know the audition specifics and I'll see what I can do. =^_^=


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 1, 2010)

Freddy_Line said:


> I could take one of the smaller roles if that might help. Just let me know the audition specifics and I'll see what I can do. =^_^=



Well right now, I am trying to fill the main roles, I would like it if you would try out for them.


----------



## Freddy_Line (Jan 1, 2010)

JJ_Husk said:


> Well right now, I am trying to fill the main roles, I would like it if you would try out for them.


I guess I could do one of the main roles. I just wasn't sure if you needed any specific ones right away.

Either way I'm up for anything.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 2, 2010)

Freddy_Line said:


> I guess I could do one of the main roles. I just wasn't sure if you needed any specific ones right away.
> 
> Either way I'm up for anything.



Well please e-mail your try out for one of the main character rules that are posted on the first page.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 4, 2010)

Freddy_Line is my Alex Dilamore, his voice is what I heard when I created this character originally. I want to congratulate him on becoming one of my characters. One down, a lot to go.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 21, 2010)

bumping this post to see if I can get more people.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd have to see the script. I've done anime fandubs in the past so I have some experience with timing and theatrics, but it would really have to be something I liked a lot to commit to.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ill try out for it. I gots a purdy ladys voice.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2010)

The name of this is "Return To Castle Night Wolf". There is an old, but popular game called "Return To Castle Wolfenstein. Coincidence... _I think not!_


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

return to butthole is what it should be called.

...

um..

DICKS.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> return to butthole is what it should be called.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I'm sure there's gay buttsex in it somewhere. No furry production is complete without gay buttsex!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure there's gay buttsex in it somewhere. No furry production is complete without gay buttsex!



cum into my intertoobs.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cum into my intertoobs.


Dude.


Hawt.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude.
> 
> 
> Hawt.



cum into my intertoobs 

having live sex tapes.

with the precision of a penis.

lift up your skirts and show your pussy
with your dick

...

lol.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cum into my intertoobs
> 
> having live sex tapes.
> 
> ...


I don't know what just happened but this thread has turned for the better.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know what just happened but this thread has turned for the better.



I am feeling inspired by TG.

CUMFAGGOTS.

I want to see little birds..

become..

NIGHTMARE PIGEONS.

with breasts swollen

and plump
with saggy tits made of golden rings
and lips that melt like butter
on a hot ass.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 22, 2010)

Oookkkkaaaaayyy..........

Um....

Anyway.... Depending on the size of the script I wouldn't mind trying out for it. The reason I ask is because I'm currently having to memorize lines for two plays at once but if it's a short script (like a 5min deal) I'd be glad to try out. 

My voice ranges from deep and dramatic to a very high-pitched spongebob voice.  

I was once in an audio program so I do have some (if little) experience in voice acting.

^_^


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

sorry. we were voice acting.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 22, 2010)

For the record, I specialize in two types of voices: mature, seductive bishounen types, and the innocent trap. 

Well...

...no trap is really innocent.

...

..._*Cocks*_. :B___


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

I can scream like a banshee.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The name of this is "Return To Castle Night Wolf". There is an old, but popular game called "Return To Castle Wolfenstein. Coincidence... _I think not!_


Actually it is a coincidence.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 22, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> Ill try out for it. I gots a purdy ladys voice.



Please try out for a part. I have a female actress that is going to do some voice with me once I confirm that she does want all three parts she will be playing Angel Shobeck, Queen Kathlyn "Lacy" Shobeck, and Demon Trigger.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 22, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> For the record, I specialize in two types of voices: mature, seductive bishounen types, and the innocent trap.
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...



And you don't want to try out, because you don't like my idea?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 22, 2010)

What should I do to try out exactly?


----------



## Cylo (Jan 22, 2010)

I would totally be up for this.
Unfortunately, I don't have a microphone of any sort.

There's no deadline for tryouts set yet, is there? ^^;;


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 23, 2010)

Cylo said:


> I would totally be up for this.
> Unfortunately, I don't have a microphone of any sort.
> 
> There's no deadline for tryouts set yet, is there? ^^;;



No deadline yet.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 23, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> What should I do to try out exactly?



Well first pick a character that you feel you can voice, then record your audition and send it to me through an e-mail by attaching it.


----------



## Tara (Jan 24, 2010)

I might attempt this, all depends if I can find my microphone. Also depends if I can get a decent sound quality from it, haha. We'll see, pretty neat idea though, I gotta give you that much. :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll try out as the old pedophile from family guy. I can do his voice pretty decently (minus the whistling). "C'mere children, I got some popsickles down in da cella, if ya wan any... MMMmmMmMMMmMmmmmm...."


----------



## icecold24 (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't do deep, dramatic voices very well; my voice has a very "comedic twinge" to it. I've recorded lines from all the male characters and they mainly came out sounding like shit (cause of me, not the character). Demon Trigger sounded decent when he was yelling, but I couldn't quite get his normal voice to lose that "twinge." I can make General Fredwick kinda sound like the evilest Nazi, but once again, couldn't take it quite low.

If you have any small roles involving slightly goofy characters in future projects, drop me a PM.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 28, 2010)

icecold24 said:


> I don't do deep, dramatic voices very well; my voice has a very "comedic twinge" to it. I've recorded lines from all the male characters and they mainly came out sounding like shit (cause of me, not the character). Demon Trigger sounded decent when he was yelling, but I couldn't quite get his normal voice to lose that "twinge." I can make General Fredwick kinda sound like the evilest Nazi, but once again, couldn't take it quite low.
> 
> If you have any small roles involving slightly goofy characters in future projects, drop me a PM.



Have you read Mask Hero's description?


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 28, 2010)

Tara said:


> I might attempt this, all depends if I can find my microphone. Also depends if I can get a decent sound quality from it, haha. We'll see, pretty neat idea though, I gotta give you that much. :3



Thanks and I hope you do audition for me.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll try out as the old pedophile from family guy. I can do his voice pretty decently (minus the whistling). "C'mere children, I got some popsickles down in da cella, if ya wan any... MMMmmMmMMMmMmmmmm...."



I don't have an old pedophile in the beginning.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 10, 2010)

almost have the main characters filled.


----------



## Miklagard (Feb 10, 2010)

F.Y.I, The sound is going to be really fucked up. Different people using different types of bad microphones = inconsistent vocals and generally bad quality.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Miklagard said:


> F.Y.I, The sound is going to be really fucked up. Different people using different types of bad microphones = inconsistent vocals and generally bad quality.



I would have to agree, outta everyone I've skyped with, no one has had a superb mic that was consistent enough to record...


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 11, 2010)

Miklagard said:


> F.Y.I, The sound is going to be really fucked up. Different people using different types of bad microphones = inconsistent vocals and generally bad quality.



talking to someone who had to take a bad recording and clean up. I know what I am doing. for the most part.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would have to agree, outta everyone I've skyped with, no one has had a superb mic that was consistent enough to record...



Mic have anything to do with it. Poor records have a lot of factors, and I know them all. If I get suck or can't get the sound to match right, I can still get a hold of my media teacher.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry. animating my own thing.


 Your animation sucks :V

naw I kid ya but they are creepy as all hell xD


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 11, 2010)

what openings do have left?

i would like to try... im in the army and have been for some time, so i know how military talk sounds. Ive been told i have quite a flexible voice... but then again its up to you.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Your animation sucks :V
> 
> naw I kid ya but they are creepy as all hell xD


Aren't you a bucket full of sun shine.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> what openings do have left?
> 
> i would like to try... im in the army and have been for some time, so i know how military talk sounds. Ive been told i have quite a flexible voice... but then again its up to you.



Smoke, Mask Hero, General Fredrick, General Caldwell, Shobeck, Max, and ect. They are on the first page, the one with "filled by" next to the character's name are close and the rest are open.


----------



## Brace (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll try my hand; er, voice; at some of these, seeing as how I'm not doing anything of consequence atm.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 17, 2010)

Brace said:


> I'll try my hand; er, voice; at some of these, seeing as how I'm not doing anything of consequence atm.



I will be waiting for your audition.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

I can be the evil Russian secret police guy. "I VILL TAKE CARE OF BOND!"


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can be the evil Russian secret police guy. "I VILL TAKE CARE OF BOND!"



I don't have an evil Russian secret police guy.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

JJ_Husk said:


> I don't have an evil Russian secret police guy.


Seems you do now. :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

JJ_Husk said:


> I don't have an evil Russian secret police guy.


You do now!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You do now!


Beat you to it. :3


----------



## JJ_Husk (Mar 19, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Seems you do now. :3



of course.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

well

i can try ill get some voice clips over to you possibly


----------



## JJ_Husk (Mar 21, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> well
> 
> i can try ill get some voice clips over to you possibly



Please do, there are many parts that are open.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Apr 23, 2010)

bumping this post


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it ok for me to try?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 23, 2010)

JJ_Husk said:


> Well I think this goes here, if not. I am so screwed. Anyways, I am JJ Husk and I am here to say I am having Open Auditions for my audio drama base on Return to Castle Night Wolf. This is not a paying gig. You must try out for a part of any of the characters I need to be voiced. This is all voluntary, you can decide to drop out, as long as you give me notice so I can replace you. Why am I doing this, because Originally Castle Night Wolf was a animated project that never out off the ground, I am turning my project into a audio book and the Sequel, which is still being written, I want to bring life to it and make into an Audio Drama, who knows maybe I can get some interest in it. This audio drama project is just the first of its kind to come from me. I will be doing all the editing, writing, production, sound effects, and audio control. Thanks goodness I learned that in High School. I will except any help on this project. For now I will take any one that wants to Audition for a character or wants to help me make this. Everybody who becomes one of my voice actors have to direct themselves when they are given lines they need to read, all lines with scenes will be e-mailed, so please give me you e-mail if you are auditioning or just want to help, thank you and I hope to get some people for this. I want to note I will be posting up the characters that I need for now, in my next post. So please wait for that, Tomorrow will be the true Open Audition for this.



I tried to read that, I really did. 

Do try and learn to use the enter key once in a while, it helps.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I tried to read that, I really did.
> 
> Do try and learn to use the enter key once in a while, it helps.



I
lo
ve
en
te
r
ke
y
but
ton
cuz
it
cool 
yo


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 23, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> Is it ok for me to try?



yes it is.


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I tried to read that, I really did.
> 
> Do try and learn to use the enter key once in a while, it helps.



Think of it as a large paragraph.


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 24, 2010)

Ricardo the original Shobeck has agreed to do the voice for the evil king again.


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 24, 2010)

Sherilynn "Cheri" Macale has filled Alicia Gill.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 24, 2010)

I'm going to audish for General Fredwick and Mask Hero, brb for recording XD.

EDIT: I tried to email the recording to you, but it failed...I'll just put it on youtube... and email u the link.

EDIT 2: Heres the youtube linky.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9K1oQjGCZU


----------



## coba (May 24, 2010)

i wouldn't  mind trying out for this. do you think you can send me a peace of the script?

do you still have a character with a deep voice, that hasn't been taken yet?
my audition won't be able to get to your email till maybe this weekend, because my internet is shit. and if it can't get to your email then i'll just upload it to youtube like one auditioner already has.
please PM me with a peace of the script. and a list of characters that need voices.


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 25, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'm going to audish for General Fredwick and Mask Hero, brb for recording XD.
> 
> EDIT: I tried to email the recording to you, but it failed...I'll just put it on youtube... and email u the link.
> 
> ...


Thank you for auditioning, but could you record yourself again up with a louder volume.



Coba said:


> i wouldn't mind trying out for this. do you think you can send me a peace of the script?
> 
> do you still have a character with a deep voice, that hasn't been taken yet?
> my audition won't be able to get to your email till maybe this weekend, because my internet is shit. and if it can't get to your email then i'll just upload it to youtube like one auditioner already has.
> please PM me with a peace of the script. and a list of characters that need voices.


Just imed you.


----------



## Kikiama (May 25, 2010)

Sent you a private message. I can send a resume as well, though it seems unnecessary.

I can also help with voice directing.


----------



## JJ_Husk (May 25, 2010)

Kikiama said:


> Sent you a private message. I can send a resume as well, though it seems unnecessary.
> 
> I can also help with voice directing.



well thank you for interest, and just get back to me in an e-mail.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 14, 2010)

For those who are still interested there are still character that are open.


----------



## Rhyrs (Jul 15, 2010)

which characters are still open?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been told that I have a radio personality / narrator voice. I'd be willing to try for a male role if you're still looking for someone.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Furries in drama? I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Pine (Jul 15, 2010)

I dunno about acting but some people online have mistaken me for Tay Zonday while playing TF2. rofl


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 16, 2010)

Voice acting is kinda my thing... I'll send a few parts your way.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jul 17, 2010)

And..female parts? xD and how might i go about recording a sample if there are (n00b lol)


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 18, 2010)

Might try out. I've wanted to try voice acting for a while. Chances are my auditions suck, but oh well. Already sent ya a PM. I'd like to see a bit of the script.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, I cant tell if this is still alive or not, but I want to throw my hat in here. I actually to voice over work in the commercial and industrial sectors of the industry. Never done a character voice gig, but the character sector is almost non-existent in KC.

Anyway, here are a couple of demo reals I have:

An amateur character VO demo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOAiCg8fmng

And here are my pro Commercial and Industrial Demos: https://www.voices.com/demos/nearswordman1

Anyway, send me a PM if you still need some help.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

Rhyrs said:


> which characters are still open?


 
The characters without filled by next to their names on the first page are the ones still open.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I've been told that I have a radio personality / narrator voice. I'd be willing to try for a male role if you're still looking for someone.


 
I have many openings so I am looking for everyone and anyone.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Might try out. I've wanted to try voice acting for a while. Chances are my auditions suck, but oh well. Already sent ya a PM. I'd like to see a bit of the script.


 
I replied back to ya.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Furries in drama? I've never heard of such a thing!


 
More like audio drama, to be correct.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I dunno about acting but some people online have mistaken me for Tay Zonday while playing TF2. rofl


While try out.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Voice acting is kinda my thing... I'll send a few parts your way.


 
Thank you.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> And..female parts? xD and how might i go about recording a sample if there are (n00b lol)


 
There is a Female part that is open pm me to find out which one.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Well, I cant tell if this is still alive or not, but I want to throw my hat in here. I actually to voice over work in the commercial and industrial sectors of the industry. Never done a character voice gig, but the character sector is almost non-existent in KC.
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of demo reals I have:
> 
> ...


 
PMed you. And this post is still active.


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

8 posts in a row. Nice.


----------



## Icky (Jul 25, 2010)

Tally said:


> 8 posts in a row. Nice.



Goddamn, that's like a record.


----------



## Bando (Jul 25, 2010)

Holy shit, octuplepost!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 25, 2010)

and this thread is still going


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> and this thread is still going


 
Bumping it helps.


----------



## DReaper3 (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been needing to buy a mic for a while now.  I'll get one this payday.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

I couldn't do the eight in one post because I was in a hurry. Also I am waiting for more auditions.


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

JJ_Husk said:


> I couldn't do the eight in one post because I was in a hurry. Also I am waiting for more auditions.


 
Taking under a minute to copy paste > Spamming.


----------



## a4chincookie (Jul 25, 2010)

I might try out for you.

Jashwa, I like your new avatar, it suits you.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jul 25, 2010)

a4chincookie said:


> I might try out for you.
> 
> Jashwa, I like your new avatar, it suits you.


 
Kool I hope you do audition for me.


Tally said:


> Taking under a minute to copy paste > Spamming.


And nope was in a rush.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Aug 7, 2010)

bump.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Aug 12, 2010)

two characters add to the list of characters for this audition. Lady Sarina Lunoise and her adopted daughter Amber Lunoise.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Sep 6, 2010)

Scott has been cast for Max.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Oct 6, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 30, 2011)

kicking life back into this.


----------



## Icky (Jan 30, 2011)

Bumping is not okay. Neither is trying to see how many posts you can spam up a thread with.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Feb 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> Bumping is not okay. Neither is trying to see how many posts you can spam up a thread with.


 
Bump and I only bump this post once in a while.


----------



## Icky (Feb 10, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> Bump and I only bump this post once in a while.


 
Holy fuckshit, just stop already. Nobody else here wants to be in your silly voice skit.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 10, 2011)

You are not allowed to bump for the sake of bumping. But if you bump with new content, depending on how long the last post was it's usually okay.


----------



## DReaper3 (Feb 10, 2011)

I sent you the samples of Generals Redwind and Fredwick.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 11, 2011)

Not all flowers have thorns. It's obvious you were trying to lift from that Poison song but change enough that no one knew. Might as well just use the actual song lyric because then it would make sense and give people in the know a chuckle!


----------



## Trance (Feb 12, 2011)

JJ_Husk said:


> Bump...


 
Fucking stop.  You've been bumping this for two years and you have 96 posts here. 

So, pretty much 96 bumps...  Why hasn't someone deleted this?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 12, 2011)

Closing the thread for multiple reasons, mostly because of random solicitation.

JJ_Husk, if you want to advertise slots for your whatever, I'm sure there's another way to do it other than a year plus old thread on public forums.

EDIT: Discussing with staff as it seems to be stickied atm.


----------

